# Shoulder 29823 & 29822



## orthopaedic01 (Mar 18, 2009)

Doc did focal microfracture chondroplasty in the central glenoid. I am going to use 29823.  He also did debridement of the superior labrum.  Can I also charge 29822 -59?

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Mar 18, 2009)

LCOOPER said:


> Doc did focal microfracture chondroplasty in the central glenoid. I am going to use 29823.  He also did debridement of the superior labrum.  Can I also charge 29822 -59?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions!



This is the description under CPT 29822 on Custom Coder.net 

Plain English Description™:
The physician inserts an arthroscope into the shoulder joint and removes a small amount of debris from the joint. Code 29823 if a large amount of debris is removed from the joint.

In my opinion, I don't think you can bill both of those codes for the same shoulder.


----------



## mbort (Mar 18, 2009)

Daisy is correct, you can only capture the debridement one time with the 29823. 

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Mar 20, 2009)

Limited is always inclusive to extensive. 29823 covers 29822 also.

Thanks


----------

